# Happy New Year ?????



## due3may12

right now we should be getting ready to celebrate new year with our babies and bumps and thinking of what 2012 would bring for our bumps and the babies that should be here! will they be boys or girls, kissing them as they sleep wishing them happy new year! OH's kissing our bellys and us talking to bumps wishing our angels a happy new year! 

i really hope that 2012 goes better for all of ye strong, brave and inspiring women out there! im hoping its a happier year for me anyway! 

hope all the angels have a really good party celebrating 2012 and that their minding us all! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank You!!!!

Happy New Year to you also and I also pray and hope 2012 is a great year for us all and may it be gentle on all of us :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

yep me to, really hoping 20 12 is the year I get to hold my baby! This year has been awful x


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> yep me to, really hoping 20 12 is the year I get to hold my baby! This year has been awful x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Good riddance to a bad year I say - 2011 has been the best (finding out I was pregnant) then the worst (losing our baby) year of my life. Looking forward to a happy 2012 filled with happy times and rainbows for us all :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Happy New Year to all, and good ridence 2011!

My New Years Resolution is to have a healthy baby in 2012!

:hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

After 2 2nd trimester losses in 6 months, I am ready to say goodbye to 2011. I hope next year brings happiness to us all. Hugs!!


----------



## Hellylou

I will echo that. I can't wait to see this year gone. May 2012 bring good luck and happiness to us all. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Good riddence 2011!!! You get the giant middle finger as you kiss my ass on the way out... I dont like you at all so off we go into 2012... surely it cant be any worse then 2011 so only better things can be ahead.... 

Happy New Years to the women in my life who helped me MAKE IT THROUGH 2011?! Much love and best wishes to ALL of you for 2012 to be the best year of our lives! :dance:


----------



## winterwonder

Can't wait for this year to end, full of absolute misery, found out yesterday that OH's uncle had passed away from cancer, so frankly roll on 2012!


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> Good riddence 2011!!! You get the giant middle finger as you kiss my ass on the way out...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: My thoughts exactly!!!! Can I steal this quote for my facebook status?x


----------



## kiki04

Its yours for the taking :rofl:


----------



## DueSeptember

due3may12 said:


> right now we should be getting ready to celebrate new year with our babies and bumps and thinking of what 2012 would bring for our bumps and the babies that should be here! will they be boys or girls, kissing them as they sleep wishing them happy new year! OH's kissing our bellys and us talking to bumps wishing our angels a happy new year!
> 
> i really hope that 2012 goes better for all of ye strong, brave and inspiring women out there! im hoping its a happier year for me anyway!
> 
> hope all the angels have a really good party celebrating 2012 and that their minding us all!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! HOPING 2012 WILL BE A BETTER YEAR *


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> Its yours for the taking :rofl:

Well thats my first status since all this shit happened to me...been keeping a low profile! Facebook is full of upbeat status updates for the New Year, dont get me wrong I wish everyone a happy New Year but its also about leaving this shitty one behind!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, PLEASE BE FULL OF PRECIOUS RAINBOWS :blue::pink::yellow:

And as the clock strikes midnight I will be kissing my gorgeous fiance and saying "this year we are getting married":wedding:


----------



## DueSeptember

Bride2b said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Its yours for the taking :rofl:
> 
> Well thats my first status since all this shit happened to me...been keeping a low profile! Facebook is full of upbeat status updates for the New Year, dont get me wrong I wish everyone a happy New Year but its also about leaving this shitty one behind!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, PLEASE BE FULL OF PRECIOUS RAINBOWS :blue::pink::yellow:
> 
> And as the clock strikes midnight I will be kissing my gorgeous fiance and saying "this year we are getting married":wedding:Click to expand...

*YAYYYY me too *


----------



## mhazzab

DueSeptember said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Its yours for the taking :rofl:
> 
> Well thats my first status since all this shit happened to me...been keeping a low profile! Facebook is full of upbeat status updates for the New Year, dont get me wrong I wish everyone a happy New Year but its also about leaving this shitty one behind!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, PLEASE BE FULL OF PRECIOUS RAINBOWS :blue::pink::yellow:
> 
> And as the clock strikes midnight I will be kissing my gorgeous fiance and saying "this year we are getting married":wedding:Click to expand...
> 
> *YAYYYY me too *Click to expand...

awww love it...2012 is for rainbows and weddings then :happydance:

Due September - are you getting married in january then? x


----------



## feeble

Yes, 2011 can bugger right off!


----------



## mhazzab

After lots of tears, hugs and looking at photos of our precious angels, me and hubby have decided to not bother going out and putting a brave face on it. 10pm and we're going to bed and hope to be asleep before midnight. 
Hope you are all doing better than me! Xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls 2012 has got to be our year! It can't possibly get any worse. I don't know how I would have got here without you all by my side :hugs: love u all (slightly sentimental, sorry!)


----------



## due3may12

how was all yer new years eve night? hope ye partied all night! 

Me... i cried all day cz reality was only hitting me that i should be 22 weeks preg now! :( don nothing but cry and fight with everyone! tried to let off a chinese lantern for baby but it was too windy which made me a million times worse! :( oh i hope this isnt setting out how my new year will be becz if it is its gonna be a bad one! 
anyway i just needed to let off steam! 

love to ye all! 
xxxxx


----------



## Hellylou

due3may12 said:


> how was all yer new years eve night? hope ye partied all night!
> 
> Me... i cried all day cz reality was only hitting me that i should be 22 weeks preg now! :( don nothing but cry and fight with everyone! tried to let off a chinese lantern for baby but it was too windy which made me a million times worse! :( oh i hope this isnt setting out how my new year will be becz if it is its gonna be a bad one!
> anyway i just needed to let off steam!
> 
> love to ye all!
> xxxxx

Mine was pretty awful - cried all day, then went to a party where it was meant to be just our family and my best friend and her family, so an intimate little gathering, which I was looking forward to. She didn't tell me til it was too late that she'd invited 2 other couples and their kids who we didn't know, and who all knew each other, so we ended up being on the outside of their party. We came home after 2 hours with me in floods of tears. Still, it got better after that - we stayed up to see the New Year in (kids too) and had a glass of bubbly and watched the fireworks, which is what I really wanted to do in the first place. 

I'm sure your New Year hasn't been jinxed. Let's all go into this one with our heads held high and full of hope for the future. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

Happy New Year everyone.

Yesterday was my due date so I was extra glad to say goodbye to 2011, one more milestone reached and survived. I really feel like I can start 2012 with a fresh start and no more counting down how many weeks pregnant I would have been.

We got through the majority of the day with no problems, just had the one breakdown which happened in the carpark of Homebase and resulted in me walking off to sit in the rain on a wet bench for 10 minutes to calm myself down. We spent the evening with 2 of our best friends and another couple and actually had quite a good evening stuffing our faces and watching comedy films and a stand-up comedy dvd so plenty of lightheartedness and laughter - was just what I needed.

So heres to 2012 and all of our dreams and wishes coming true xx


----------



## feeble

does it ease after the due date? I would have been having my baby on the 18th Jan and i just feel awful at the moment, i cried all evening because i realised that it was January now and i wouldnt be holding my baby 

does it ease after the due date? x


----------



## mhazzab

Feeble, it did ease for me. I felt terrible in the run up to my due date, so sad and full of 'what ifs'. I was lucky (in a way) to have it on international babyloss day, so Facebook and baby and bump were full of photos of candles lit for lost angels. I found it so comforting, especially as many friends lit candles for my girls and posted photos.
The day after, I felt relieved. As mummystobe says, not to be counting weeks anymore.
We will be here to get you through the lead up to the day, and beyond, if you need support xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Helen, I'm sorry your evening turned out the way you thought it would, but I'm glad you managed to end it with family sounds lovely. Be proud of yourself for even attempting to go, I took the scaredy cats way out and pretty much refused to go to all get togethers this week!

Hayley I'm glad you managed to get through the day, as you say that's one more milestone passed. :hugs: I was thinking of you and Max all day.

I'm glad the craziness is over, (not so glad about the holidays ending soon though as that means its back to work full time for me, boooo)

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## MummyStobe

feeble said:


> does it ease after the due date? I would have been having my baby on the 18th Jan and i just feel awful at the moment, i cried all evening because i realised that it was January now and i wouldnt be holding my baby
> 
> does it ease after the due date? x

I know it's only been a couple of days but I feel a bit like a weight has been lifted.

For me the run up to the date was a lot worse than the date itself, all the thinking and anticipation I think.

I hope the next couple of weeks are easy on you. xx


----------



## feeble

thanks hun x


----------

